# i need help with spark plugs and air filter (jetta 2006) ..thank you



## Team Aztec (Jun 5, 2011)

hi everyone i did a search related to my question buy i could not find and answer. 
i an trying to change the spark plugs and air filter on my 06 jetta 2.5. 
everytime i ask about them they ask me what version i have: 

5 Cylinders F 2.5L SFI DOHC ? 
or 
5 Cylinders G 2.5L SFI DOHC PZEV? 

this is where my question is, how do i find out that information? 
they also ask the engine last for numbers or digits...i checked the vin on my dashboard but that is not what they want... 

and last what would be the best spark plugs for this car? 

by the way this is when i am trying to buy stuff from ebay and they ask about Compatibility.. 
thanks inadvance..


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Try to call the dealer and give them your vin #. 
I am pretty sure you are prePzev.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

eatrach said:


> Try to call the dealer and give them your vin #.
> I am pretty sure you are prePzev.


this 

pm me your vin and ill tell you everything you need to know :beer:


----------



## Team Aztec (Jun 5, 2011)

thank you all for your input..
adam you have pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Team Aztec said:


> thank you all for your input..
> adam you have pm.


replied.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

it's ADAm to save the day :laugh:


----------



## Team Aztec (Jun 5, 2011)

thank you very much for taking the time to help me with my request adam.
i really appreciate it.


----------



## burgym (May 29, 2011)

*dumb question!? but perplecting it.*

im very embarrassed to ask this but i sat there for a half hour trying to pull off the engine cover to my 07 2.5 liter jetta but it was kicking my ass. any hints or tricks... id rather not brake it like i was on my way to doing.:banghead:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just pull. Mine comes off by starting with the (if youre looking at the engine) back left (Passenger rear side of the cover) then working clockwise. Its a pita, but it'll come eventually.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

taking it off when motor is warm helps too. Lube up the groments before you put it back on.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

HIBB 304 said:


> taking it off when motor is warm helps too. Lube up the groments before you put it back on.


:thumbup:


----------



## JJWOLF (Aug 29, 2002)

Just fyi not saying this could be your car but mine did.

After removing my cover a couple of time I noticed the right rear grommet screw that the engine cover slips over and locks down (looking at engine) became loose. (finger loose!!!) And after tightening that back up, I checked the others.
Every one on the back side had worked its way loose. (I had a little sign of leaking at the back that is why I checked them.) There is a specific pattern to tighten and torque them. I found a link on this site by searching valve cover.

Jj


----------

